# "Under the earth" -- is hell located under the earth?



## nwink (Apr 20, 2012)

> That at the name of Jesus every knee should bow, of things in heaven, and things in earth, *and things under the earth*; (Phil 2:10, KJV)





> And no man in heaven, nor in earth, *neither under the earth*, was able to open the book, neither to look thereon. (Rev 5:3)





> And every creature which is in heaven, and on the earth, and *under the earth*, and such as are in the sea, and all that are in them, heard I saying, Blessing, and honour, and glory, and power, be unto him that sitteth upon the throne, and unto the Lamb for ever and ever. (Rev 5:13)



What does this phrase mean, that those "under the earth" will also bow at the name of Jesus? Does this simply refer to the dead buried in the earth OR does it imply that hell is under the earth?

Matthew Poole has this to say on this phrase in Phil 2:10 (emphasis mine):


> And things under the earth; *either the dead*, who are hid in the earth, and shall be raised by the power of Christ, in, or upon them, Acts xxiv. 15: *or, devils, and wicked souls*; for though devils move in the air by God's permission, Eph. ii. 2; yet hell is the place prepared for them, and the wicked, Matt. vii. 23; xxv. 41; Luke viii. 31; 2 Pet. ii. 4; Jude 6.



John Calvin's commentary on Phil 2:10 (emphasis mine):



> Things in heaven, things on earth, things under the earth. Since Paul represents *all things from heaven to hell* as subject to Christ, Papists trifle childishly when they draw purgatory from his words. Their reasoning, however, is this — that devils are so far from bowing the knee to Christ, that they are in every way rebellious against him, and stir up others to rebellion, as if it were not at the same time written that they tremble at the simple mention of God. (James 2:19.) How will it be, then, when they shall come before the tribunal of Christ? I confess, indeed, that they are not, and never will be, subject of their own accord and by cheerful submission; but Paul is not speaking here of voluntary obedience; nay more, we may, on the contrary, turn back upon them an argument, by way of retortion, (αντιστρέφον,) in this manner: — “The fire of purgatory, according to them, is temporary, and will be done away at the day of judgment: hence this passage cannot be understood as to purgatory, because Paul elsewhere declares that this prophecy will not be fulfilled until Christ shall manifest himself for judgment.” Who does not see that they are twice children in respect of these disgusting frivolities?


----------



## Philip (Apr 21, 2012)

nwink said:


> What does this phrase mean, that those "under the earth" will also bow at the name of Jesus? Does this simply refer to the dead buried in the earth OR does it imply that hell is under the earth?



It refers to the totality of creation. It has nothing to do with the physical location of Hell, nor whether Hell is physically located.


----------



## Peairtach (Apr 21, 2012)

I think the natural creation is somewhat typological of the spiritual realities.

E.g. when Jesus went back to Heaven, He ascended upwards and was then hidden by a cloud. This was purely symbolic of His return to the place where God's glory is particularly revealed. Heaven isn't necessarily "up there" in outer space or somewhere beyond outer space.

I'd be interested to hear what Reformed and other commentators have said about this:
http://www.puritanboard.com/f17/under-earth-65861/

I haven't read the book by Kline mentioned in the above thread.


----------



## CharlieJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Nathan, I think it's pretty clear that the biblical writers assumed the common ancient near eastern cosmology of the three-tiered universe. You have the earth, the realm above the earth (heaven), and the realm below the earth. I don't know, nor am I sure how possible it is to find out, to what extent they thought this accurately (or scientifically) represented the cosmos. I think it's likely that they did think the universe was constructed this way. We don't, but that's beside the point. We can understand the point being made by the cosmology. Earth is a realm fixed between two spiritual kingdoms, one of good and the other of evil. Our destinies after death reflect that. Nevertheless, there is no absolute dualism, since even the inhabitants of the lowest realm in the end acknowledge the sovereignty of Jesus Christ. So, I think that "totality of creation" is the correct way to state the point for our contemporary situation.


----------



## Peairtach (Apr 21, 2012)

I think there are "hints" in the Bible that the biblical writers knew that e.g. Heaven isn't "up there".

The writer to the Hebrews seems to indicate that we approach Heaven, spiritually, in worship



> But ye are come unto mount Sion, and unto the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, and to an innumerable company of angels,to the general assembly and church of the firstborn, which are written in heaven, and to God the Judge of all, and to the spirits of just men made perfect, And to Jesus the mediator of the new covenant, and to the blood of sprinkling, that speaketh better things than that of Abel.(Heb 12:22-24)



The Apostle Paul seems to indicate no journey to Heaven for the believer:


> We are confident, I say, and willing rather to be absent from the body, and to be present with the Lord. (II Cor 5:8)


----------

